# Chewing wood



## GillianB (Mar 14, 2018)

How can I stop Amber from chewing the end of the bannister? Distraction only lasts so long. Is there anything I can rub or spray on to stop her from doing this?

Any advice gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm sorry but I tried everything with Millie and nothing worked. I tried some really expensive stuff from 'Pets at home', it said on the label that dogs really hate it as it tastes horrible, well no one told Millie , she liked it. Luckily I took it straight back and they gave me a refund. She did quite a bit of damage to the furniture and carpets but she did soon grow out of it, we just had to be extra vigilant and never leave her alone.


----------



## GillianB (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks, Bill.

I’ve read bitter apple spray is meant to work. What was the product you tried?


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

GillianB said:


> Thanks, Bill.
> 
> I’ve read bitter apple spray is meant to work. What was the product you tried?


it was two years ago and to be honest I cannot remember the name but they had three different products on their shelf and in desperation I tried all three, one of them said it contained bitter apple. I tried the most expensive one last and I really sprayed a lot on until the wood was saturated and Millie never even knew it was there. I even tried other home made remedies like Olbas oil etc but still no effect.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Dogs will pick and choose what they like to chew on. Some like fabrics, some like plastic, some like wood! You will need to provide her with chews that mimic the texture of wood for her to chew on & redirect as MUCH as possible.

I've heard natural Antler chews are a good wood substitute - so you could perhaps give these a go. Amazon sell - but make sure to get a large size as judging by reviews they're really quite small. You could also provide her with more of a variety of chewy things. We have Nylabones, Yakers Milk Chews & Dried Puffed Beef Skin for Dexter. He'll occasionally get a Bully Stick but they kinda stink the place out a little!

She also cannot be allowed to practice the unwanted behaviour of chewing the bannister - therefore I think limiting her access to this part of the house, especially when you are not around is your best bet here. Setup baby gates to reduce access when you're gone. Management of the environment is the easiest thing to do and one of the quickest for results  

When you ARE around, and she has free roam, if you catch her in the act, redirect her to the item you WANT her to be chewing, and shower her with praise when she chews it. With redirection, we would literally put the chew toy in Dexter's face while excitedly sounding like it was the best thing EVER! He'd usually stop chewing on whatever he was (usually a dressing gown or slipper!) and start chewing on the toy we'd replace it with 

I don't know how old Amber is, but we redirected Dexter non-stop from bringing him home at 2 months and now at 7 months absolutely everything in the house is still intact, and he only chews his toys! 
Good luck!


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Best things we have found is the dogwood sticks and antlers. the antlers especially he loves and will chew for ages and the dogwood stick I bought was a bit too big but has lasted for ages and he still loves it

We also had no luck with those bitter apple sprays, we just had to swap for items he could chew and he learnt that way


----------



## Danny1967 (Mar 13, 2018)

Some friends recommended that puppy proof our furniture with squeezy lemon juice brushed onto exposed surfaces. Lola has been with us for 2 weeks now and has shown no inclination to chew other than her toys. Can't say for definite whether the lemon juice is the reason, but shall continue to apply while her chewing stage continues.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, we have bought antler for Louis, any time he starts chewing something we give it to him, it’s a god send, I think good for his teeth too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GillianB (Mar 14, 2018)

I think we may have found a suitable spray!, So far a lot less chewing, in fact almost nil😊. Thanks for all your helpful advice to date, everyone.


----------

